# Jelly Belly air freshners!



## Alex_225

I put a post up the other day as I was looking for air freshners that were a bit different and interesting compared to the usual lot. 

Popped into Halfords today and bought a 'very cherry' scented Jelly Belly air freshner. Its shaped like a big jelly bean and smells really good. 

Not overpowering but will hopefully last longer than a week! lol :thumb:


----------



## silverback

might give this a go as my "verry cherry" air freshner from autobrite doesnt last more than a day or two at a push.


----------



## Flaming Dragon

Oooooo.... sounds yummy!!


----------



## Needs a clean

Alex_225 said:


> I put a post up the other day as I was looking for air freshners that were a bit different and interesting compared to the usual lot.
> 
> Popped into Halfords today and bought a 'very cherry' scented Jelly Belly air freshner. Its shaped like a big jelly bean and smells really good.
> 
> Not overpowering but will hopefully last longer than a week! lol :thumb:


You get the shower gel too. I cannot decide to wash with it or eat it!!! Smells awesome! :lol:


----------



## declanswan

Ive got the blueberry one, its in my taxi and everyone who gets in says how nice it smells!!


----------



## Alex_225

Yeah saw the blueberry one too and they do a yellow one as well but can't recall the scent. 

Not seen the shower gel though haha. Just like the jelly beans themselves, some of those flavours are spot on. 

I was just pleased to see a new type of freshner as I'm bored with the usual Magic Trees and don't fancy one of those bottled scents that sits on your vent.


----------



## caledonia

Let us know how long your jelly belly last..:thumb:

Using sprays at the monent and the cherry is ready to run out.


----------



## Alex_225

Will do mate, we've put one in the missus car so will see.

The 'new car scent' one in my Lupo is still smelling good. Also just given the fabrics a squirt of AG Autofresh anyway.


----------



## silver bmw z3

This thread reminded me to grab some change and dispense some jelly bellys from my study dispenser!!!! Love 'em.


----------



## Alex_225

silver bmw z3 said:


> This thread reminded me to grab some change and dispense some jelly bellys from my study dispenser!!!! Love 'em.


Glad I could be a good reminder haha.


----------



## Strathmore

HAve had the blueberry one in the car now for over 3 weeks, still smells as good as it did on day one. I will be using them for as long as I can get a hold of them. Only downside is I constantly have a craving for jelly beans now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex_225

3 weeks isn't bad, as long as you can smell it when you first get in the car thats good enough for me!! 

Find with most freshners they're strong for a week then die off to nothing.


----------



## Flaming Dragon

Anyone know the best place to buy them online?? 

Checked ebay and didnt find any


----------



## Alex_225

I only saw em in Halfords mate, not seem em before though. 

Either they're new out or exclusive to there maybe.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Flaming Dragon said:


> Anyone know the best place to buy them online??
> 
> Checked ebay and didnt find any


Check here....

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...tegoryId=-1&action=goto&rows=10&pagenumber=14

Johnny


----------



## s2tommy

remeber the 2d ones are the paper (cheaper) ones.

Get the 3d rubber ones 



Brought the blueberry one for the mrs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, shes well made up


----------



## Alex_225

Go for the 3D ones as they are the gel type ones, bit like those feet shaped freshners. Which do last a good while.


----------



## Flaming Dragon

:thumb:Excellent... thanks guys


----------



## David

cant beat a vanilla magic tree lol

got 3 in the van, and when those fans are on, mmm


----------



## silverback

David said:


> cant beat a vanilla magic tree lol
> 
> got 3 in the van, and when those fans are on, mmm


vanilla is disgustingly over powerfull :doublesho times that by 3 :doublesho im amazed you can breath in there lol.just got a 3d "pear" and on opening it up it smelt gorgeous (nearly took a bite out of it lol) its up against a 5 week poppycoral though,so lets see how long the bean will last:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225

I was thinking that. The vanillorama Magic Trees are hardcore scented haha. 

3 of em would probably make me gag lol


----------



## _daveR

How did it hold up Alex? Still smelling? lol!


----------



## Rowan83

I think might have to try these jelly belly freshners. Which do people rate the best?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

I got the blueberry in my car and it smells fantastic... Best airfreshner I have had in a car... ever!


----------



## BenW

I went to get one of these in my local halfords earlier and they didn't have any! No jelly bean ones at all


----------



## garethmk1

My other half just bought one of these in Halfords and has fallen in love with it, one of the red cherry flavoured ones. Are these available elsewhere ? I've tried searching on-line and I can't seem to find them ? Anyone know where else I can get one from ?

Regards,

Gareth


----------



## leon20v

got some today at halfords all i can say is wow !!! smell really good, got one for each car, blueberry, pear and cherry.. the 3D ones are great, but might be slightly over powering. they are on the 3 for 2 offer as well which is even better and makes them worth the money :thumb::thumb:


----------



## silverback

my pear one lasted just over 3 weeks,so i went and got another and tried cherry this time  there not as long lasting as poppy coral but the poppy coral tin outer case rattles in the side pocket of the door where i keep it soi think i will be sticking with the bean.plus you get better choice of odours :thumb:


----------



## gt5500

Just got a pear one, don't think it will last long because I might just eat it!


----------



## Dipesh

i got a cherry one. Its a bit strong! I think i prefer my cg air freshners to these tho.


----------



## silverback

gt5500 said:


> Just got a pear one, don't think it will last long because I might just eat it!


:lol:


----------



## King Eric

Mines lasted about 4 weeks so far. Johns in his Leon is 5 weeks old and when you open the boot you can smell it still! 

Buck for buck THE best air freshner you can buy. Without a doubt.


----------



## Lloyd71

Went looking for one of these today, couldn't find one so ended up getting an Ambi Pur duo thingy that attaches to the air vents, one side smells of 'fresh lake air' or something and the other is 'freshly chopped wood'. I don't think much of the first one but the chopped wood side is amazing, the smell definitely gets a thumbs up from me, but time will tell how long it lasts.


----------



## Mr Adds

I know this is an old topic, but just been to my local tesco and they now sell them! Got a cherry one, smells lovely, twas £3.89, just a heads up:thumb:


----------



## Judas

i bought one from halfords and it keeps coming off the plastic loop....


----------



## dps1973

I got one last week a cherry one to be honest i think the magic trees last just as long so back to the black ice magic tree i think considering the difference in price


----------



## colarado red

i got a very cherry one last week a bit pricey but look so much better than a piece of cardboard hanging of the mirror


----------



## Alex-Clio

Lasts all of about a week in my experience


----------



## Addie

Can't say having my car smelling of sweeties appeals.


----------

